# Cult Watch by Ankerberg and Weldon



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 14, 2012)

I see that over the past few months there have been some questions on Mormonism, Spiritism,and JW,'s, specifically asking for some book recommendations. Well, wait no more I can recommend an excellent book on those topics _Cult Watch_ by John Ankerberg and John Weldon, published in 1991 by Harvest House. Their book is well-researched and carefully documented work on various cults and false religions including, Mormonism, Jehovah's Witnesses, the Masonic Lodge, Astrology, Spirit Guides, and the occult. They also recommend other books for study ont these topics.


----------

